# eastern bikes lowdown



## stinky rider (20. Januar 2007)

hi

ich wollte fragen ob irgendeiner erfahrung 
it dem bmx eastern lowdown gemacht hat ? 

   danke im vorraus ( stinky rider )


----------



## jimbim (20. Januar 2007)

- 20.25" Frame= hiten nehm ich an , hält nicht
- 1-Teilige CroMo Crank=  hält nix aus, da einteilig
- Eastern Sprocket 43T= naja
- Eastern Atom Stem= ok
- 10mm Axel, 36H Wheel's= 10 mm achse, zu dünn, unstabiel
- Eastern Slim Seat=ok
- Eastern RIB Grips=ok
- Wellgo DX Pedals= joa

spar lieber noch ein bischen und kauf dir das Shovelhead, Battary, Element oder
eins 399Euro> Wethepeople 
wenn du bis zum 31. bei gs bestellst gibts 10 % rabatt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky rider (20. Januar 2007)

hi danke für deine antwort 
naja ich bin noch anfänger 
ich bin eigentlich freerider und 
wollte jezz wo es im winter immer son kack wetter ist 
in ne halle fahren .
und deswegen .brauche ich ne nbmx was eigentlich nur son paaar 360er und barspins aushält haben ..würde das reichen mit dem bmx?


danke im vorraus = )


----------



## derdani (20. Januar 2007)

wieso sollen 10mm achsen zu dünn sein?


----------



## AerO (20. Januar 2007)

kommt halt sehr auffn fahrer an, aber wenn ne 10mm achse vorne nicht hält, dann will ich ma deine handgelenke sehen. 
ist halt die frage ob pegs gefahren werden. wenn nein, dann vorne und hinten 10mm ok. wenn ja, dann hinten 14mm und vorne 10mm.


----------



## stinky rider (21. Januar 2007)

hi 
ist ne dumme frage die ich jetzt stelle :

hält der rahmen echt nicht viel aus ich mein ich wiege so um die 50 kg 
ich wollte jetzt nun auch nicht die übelsten sachen machen,
aber er sollte schon halten wenn ich in der halle sachen probiere die daneben gehen.

danke für eure antworten.  gruss felix


----------



## Knacki1 (21. Januar 2007)

Wenn bei nem 180er von ner 3er treppe was schief geht ist der rahmen krumm... behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## jimbim (21. Januar 2007)

nö so schlimm ist es auch nich.... aber schlimm...


----------



## kanguru91 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich kann dir das Eastern Element empfehlen hat n Freund von mir is n geiles Rad für das Geld und außerdem hält es.Dirt/Street geht geil und das bike sieht relativ gut aus.


----------



## Knacki1 (21. Januar 2007)

Eastern Element ist gut... kostet allerdings fast doppelt soviel wie das Lowdown.

Aber meiner Meinung solltest du das Geld investieren. Alternative wär z.B. noch das Stolen Heist.


----------



## kanguru91 (21. Januar 2007)

wie viel kostet das STolen The Heist den?

das The Score ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rayndeor (21. Januar 2007)

399 â¬ kostet des


----------



## BruteX23 (21. Januar 2007)

kauf einfach n gebrauchtes, wenig gefahrenenes bmx, da gibts einen im Forum, der verkauft sein Element

hab mit gebraucht-bmx selber auch gute erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## kanguru91 (21. Januar 2007)

Des BMX von dem ist auch noch in nem guten zustand ich kenn den auch mach dir sicherlich n guten Preis!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. Januar 2007)

des problem is, dass fast kein arsch sein gebrauchtes bmx verkauft...bin auch grad aufer suche nach nem gebrauchten und in den ganzen foren findet man auch fast nix und bei ebay schon garnich


----------



## BruteX23 (21. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=51322


----------



## Knacki1 (21. Januar 2007)

Ihr müsst euch halt mal umgucken...

http://www.bmxboard.lowtechweb.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10792

Für den Preis ey... das is Hammer !

Ist leider schon weg.

Aber da gibts immer mal wieder ganz gute Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (21. Januar 2007)

Was diskutieren wir hier überhaupt? Kein Rad unter 300 Euro ist auch nur im Entferntesten für Anfänger geeignet. Alles was Jimbin aufgelistet hat soltle man 3 Mal unterstreichen.

Außerdem sind ja noch Sachen, die man im Netz gar nicht erkennen kann. Jeder mit Erfahrung weiß doch, dass ein 240 Euro Fahrrad unheimlich schlechte weil einfache Lager haben muss. 

stinky rider wenn du vom MTB her kommst ist dir doch sicherlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Baumarkt MTB und deinem Freerider bewußt. Dieses BMX ist nicht Baumarkt aber es ist vergleichbar mit einem 299 MTB von einer halbwegs seriösen Marke. Also Schrott auf dem ein schönes Decal klebt. 

Ein Bolt für 350 oder ein Battery für 330 würde ich mit zugedrückten Augen noch als anfängertauglich bezeichnen. Wenn man für den Preis nen Gebrauchtes bekommt, dann wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## kanguru91 (21. Januar 2007)

dass ist doch schwachsin!Mann KAuf sich doch kein 2000â¬ BMX wenn mann *vieleicht* anfangen mÃ¶chte!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knacki1 (21. Januar 2007)

Was kommstn jetzt mit 2000â¬? FÃ¼r 400â¬ kriegt man schon ein sehr ordentliches.

AuÃerdem wenn er sich ein Bike fuer 250â¬ oder so holt, wird er spÃ¤testens wenn er bisschen was kann ordentlich Geld in die Mistkarre stecken oder sich sogar ein neues kaufen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (21. Januar 2007)

Man kauft sich gar kein BMX wenn man *vielleicht* anfangen möchte.

BMX ist keine Sportart die man vielleicht anfängt dafür sind die Anschaffungskosten zu hoch. Wer wissen will ob ihm das was taugt, der sollte sich ein BMX ausleihen.

Wir reden hier von Preisen von 300 bis 400 Euro. Eigentlich ist, wie Knacki schon richtig erwähnt hat, das Adddict und preislich vergleichbare Räder das Einstiegsprodukt in die BMX Welt. Und an jedem Addict sieht man nach 3 Monaten schon einiges an Veränaderungen. 

Jetzt hab ich mal die PReisgrenze etwas nach unten gedrückt, wohlweislich, dass man für den Preis z.B. keinen reinen CrMo Rahmen bekommt.


----------



## nobeleden (21. Januar 2007)

07er element top rad!

habs selbst, un en paar parts geändert, richtig geil, sogar recht ruhig in der luft wie ich finde.
bereue den kauf ganz un garnich

oder halt nen metalhead(?)

is auch nich viel schlechter.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. Januar 2007)

ja des im bmx board hatte ich auch schon gefunden...war halt schon weg


----------



## BruteX23 (21. Januar 2007)

muss ich den link nochmal posten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/sho...0&ppuser=51322

der verkauft sein 06er Element für 310 sagt er, wenn man mit dem nochn bisschen verhandelt, dann haste das ding für 280, würde ich mal sagen.


----------

